# Preferred mailserver setup?

## rylin

We're thinking of redoing our mailsystem quite a bit (currently it's just a hodgepodge of stuff running on a server along with some other stuff), and as we'll be doing it on a completely fresh server, I'm hunting for advice on what's changed since last I set one up  :Very Happy: 

Currently, we're using postfix with virtual mailboxes (MySQL), antivirus filtering (clamav), some basic spamfiltering with spamassassin and DNS blocklists, with courier imap being the pop3 & imap server.

What's the recommended setup these days? Any major breakthroughs on server-side filtering?

----------

## bemis

The Postfix+MySQL+ClamAV+Courier is still a very solid choice for mail servers, although there are some *very* powerful utilities you can add to make things more robust.

First, look into things like: GLCU, DSpam, CRM114, MailGraph, pflogsumm, postgrey (or OpenBSD spamd), postfixadmin, amavis, maia mailguard, spf and pretty much anything listed in $PORTDIR/mail-filter

(i think most of the above are in portage, and those that aren't are pretty simple to set up)

the most important ones that i think your users will be pleased with will be postfixadmin (a user/domain management frontend) and mailguard (a UCE management frontend).  between the power available to the users in frontends themselves and well researched defaults your users should have a much happier "inbox experience".

If you're feeling like stepping away from "the norm" (within gentoo at least), i recommend a traditional sendmail setup with some creative use of milters - it can be tuned to be quite a bit faster and more efficient than the postfix(etc) setup - although it is by no means as easy to set up.

as always, the most important aspect to setting up any service is understanding how all the pieces work, and fit together.  once you do, you can document it properly, and thus not have headaches when updates occur.

good luck!

----------

## kashani

I'll second what bemis said on the Postfix front. Postfixadmin, Postfix, Amavis, Postgrey, Mysql, Cyrus-sasl, and Courier-imap. Greylisting with Postgrey is far more effective and safer at stopping spam than any of the inaccurate 34% false positive rate blacklist nonsense.

kashani

----------

## TheAl

 *bemis wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> First, look into things like: GLCU, DSpam, CRM114, MailGraph, pflogsumm, postgrey (or OpenBSD spamd), postfixadmin, amavis, maia mailguard, spf and pretty much anything listed in $PORTDIR/mail-filter
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Maia is not fully supported, but there is a quite active support on the bug system : 130068

Also, this make a very popular web interface to let user manage their spam queues : www.renaissoft.com/maia/

----------

## uxbod

http://www.mailscanner.info works very effectively for us in combination with Postfix.

----------

## magic919

Postfix, Postfixadmin, DSPAM, ClamAV and Dovecot get my vote.

----------

## uxbod

For SPAM image blocking take a look at http://www.joval.info/proj/FuzzyOcr.html works in combination with SpamAssassin.

----------

## Diezel

 *uxbod wrote:*   

> http://www.mailscanner.info works very effectively for us in combination with Postfix.

 

I second MailScanner. I set it up using F-Secure and ClamAV for viral infections and Spamassassin for SPAM. I haven't seen a spam since that. We have a mailgateway pushing the mails to the old server. So I didn't have to do much, just drop the new mailgateway between the world and the old server. Also we use access lists on the mailgateway so if the mailaddress doesn't exist, it won't be forwarded to the internal mailserver.

----------

